# Help horn beeps when u turn the steering wheel embarrasing!



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HI i noticed yesterday when i was driving home everytime i truned the steering wheel to the left or right my horn keeps beeping intervals!
its really embarrassing as everyone thinks ur horning at them!!!!
So i disconnected it from the front near the engine

Anyone know if this is easy to fix is it a problem with my steering wheel??

please help

cars a 1996 r33 gtr
__________________


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

is it a standard wheel or aftermarket?


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Standard


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds like there could be a dodgy connection or broken/breaking wire in the horn coil fitted behind the steering wheel. Its a steering wheel off job to replace but nothing too major. Just be careful with the airbag.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

ok cheers mate i myt just take it to a garage dont wanna mess about with it anyone reccomend somone in west london?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Just a thought but how hard do you need to press the horn for it to work normally??
If you literally only have to touch it lightly, it could be the steering wheel itself.....for example, it might not be springing back out properly.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Manzgtr said:


> ok cheers mate i myt just take it to a garage dont wanna mess about with it anyone reccomend somone in west london?


instead of paying the garage, why dont you buy an aftermarket steering wheel and specific boss kit then do it yourself? would look nice unless you prefer to keep your airbag. just my suggestion. 

this link will help

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/81021-how-remove-r33-gtr-steering-wheel-fit-hicas-airbag-boss-kit.html


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi thank for the suggestion but i would like to keep it original.
can anyone recomend a decent garage near west london?


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

hey just an update on this i took of the front cover of the steering wheel and the airbag side come so easily but still left the connection of the air bag on and there was a small 6 to 7cm weight sitting in the middle of the wheel which u can pick up and as it slots in.

I pulled the small weight out and out the cover back on now theres no clicking sound i re connected the horn in the front and now longer does it beep when i turn the wheel

But that weight must have been there for a reason on of the clips on the weight was broken anyone has any idea what that weight is for?????????


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Found this on the net...... The weight must have bin there for a reason???? 

Answer:
Ok this is to clear up any issues people may be having about funny clunky/metallic noises coming from their steering wheel when they turn corners, here's the lowdown. Also, this comes in conjunction with your horn intermittently blasting on for no reason while you turn corners. (I've tried to include as many keywords in case people are searching for this too) 

This noise, which is best descirbed as a metal-to-metal 'tink/clunk' noise, which can also be felt through the wheel occurs most obviously when turning the wheel to 180 degrees and beyond. It can also be felt, along with a lighter 'tinkle/rattle' noise when travelling along bumpy roads, train tracks, etc. 

As a bit of history, my car first developed this noise after i had travelled over some unmade, corrugated dirt road and has continued on from there. situations like this can cause the problem, and from there on you're stuck with this annoyance. 
The reason i write this is because this annoyance turned into a 'not roadworthy' the other day when i took my car in to get its rwc ticket, ready to sell the car. The guy claimed that because he doesn't have a technical knowledge of the steering wheel, he couldn't rule out that it was a problem with the airbag (even though the airbag light came on and disappeared as prescribed) and therefore he wouldn't give me the rwc. 

Cut a long story short, after being hassled by many Nissan dealerships about how they don't have a manual for the car and therefore they can't work on it (how incompentent must the mechanics be to need a book?), and other people wanting over $200 to fix the problem because its 'technical' and involves a shock-horror 'airbag', i decided to take matters into my own hands. 

If you have this problem please do not be fooled into thinking its some massive effort to fix. 
Quite simply, my routine to fix the problem (all up 20 mins) was this: 

Phone Repco, ask if they have a T50H attachment (T50 torx tamperproof) 
Go to Repco, buy T50H for $9.09 
Come home 
Disconnect battery, pump brake pedal (discharges any extra charge) 
Pull airbag fuse 
Remove Shroud around steering wheel (5 Phillips head screws) 
Disconnect airbag wire (biggish brown clip in right of steering column, covered in foam, sits just next to ignition) 
Disconnect other connection of airbag wire (right under steering wheel, centre-not even sure if i did this) 
Pop out two little plastic covers out of the side/rear of the steering wheel 
Use T50H with ratchet, undo bolts-mine needed some arm strength to initially get moving-CAREFUL-the airbag wants to fall forward with them out 
VERY CAREFULLY and slowly remove airbag (it's attached to the front of the steering wheel) about 4inches 
Sight noise-causing-weight, sits at the top of the wheel, in a little 'holster' type arrangement (as soon as i touched it a bit i recognised the sound immediately) 
Remove annoying little weight 
Throw weight in bin & swear at it 
Place airbag back in place 
Tighten T50 bolts 
Replace plastic covers 
Re-connect wires 
Replace shroud, do up screws 
Reconnect battery, replace airbag fuse 
Check car starts(a good sign)/airbag light boots up (and then disappears) ok 
DONE 

Now, i don't know about horn function after this has been done, it should be ok, but i had already diverted the horn wire to a switch (horn is the brown one in connection of 4 wires-follow them from the steering wheel back-you splice*not divert* the common ground-black-to your new switch as well) a few months back, so i still had horn functionality whilst i didn't actually know what the problem was inside the wheel. 
And also, on my series 1 anyway (1995), you don't need any special gadgets to reset the airbag light, it works fine 

I can happily say now, however, that it's all fixed and thank god the problem is gone for good. For those with an inquiring mind, the weight is there as a counter balance for road vibrations, honestly the difference is like 10% more daihatsu-feel without it, within like a week you won't remember any different, plus if you've had the problem for months like me, having a noiseless steering wheel is heaven on earth 


PLEASE-i bear no responsibility for anyone taking apart steering wheels that have airbags in them because there is always is a chance they can go off (although in theory they need charge to). I have merely documented my process. Also please note it is totally illegal and against ADRs to replace an airbag wheel with a non airbag wheel


----------



## proline (Nov 21, 2002)

Excellent - Thanks very much for this and I can confirm that removing the weight as well as solving the extremely irritating metallic rattle has hardly any noticeable effect on the steering feel and does not affect the horn.

By the way, for those unfamiliar with Torx, it is the tamperproof version of the star bit that is needed i.e. the one with the hole in the middle.

Cheers


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

no worries every garage i went to about the weight told me to bin it they said its not gonna make any difference its there to stop a tiny amount of vibration of the wheel.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

lol I remember when I changed the steering wheel. Tried to fit the horn then when I drive and take turnings it starts horning. Couldn't be asked messing around so out came the fuse. Rarely use the horn.


----------



## RollsGTR (Dec 7, 2016)

Great post manz GTR

If anyone wonders which fuse is the airbag, it's conveniently in the cabin, 5th one down from top right. 10amp.

Anyone know how that weight actually makes the horn randomly beep?

Cheers
Craig


----------

